# Try a Double Vision Blocker for free!



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

I would like to make a correction to my post if I may, I am extending this offer to Pro Shooters only for now. Sorry for any misunderstanding.


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

Define pro? Bow sponsor is pro, or is having several sponsors consider you pro


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

If you shoot in any Pro class or Pro division at any major shoot that good enought for me.


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

I shoot Jr's division because I am 15. I have no pro am shoots near me for 4 hours. But I will be shooting in the Badger State Games, along with spot league.


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*Tim*

Looks like a great product..Ignore the PM I sent you wouldn't work with my system of shooting..Sorry..Pro1


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Just an fyi for any considering this product, I bought mine last summer and started playing around with it indoors recently when I noticed my left eye (non-dominant) trying to assist in my target acquisition (older glasses, and now contacts where the left eye was being corrected better than the right). The Double Vision Blocker is helping me draw down onto the correct spots and makes it easier to focus on the target through the scope without my left eye muddling things up. Attaches easily, can easily be removed when not in use, like for storing the scope/sight in a case......nice, clean, simple design.

>>-------->


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

*blocker pics*

pics


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

thanks again and ttt for ya


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

Aaron, yours is on its way, enjoy. Post what you think of it. Tim


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks Top, got it in the mail today. Works awesome. I don't have issues focusing on the pin or on the target. I just have 1 vision option of through the scope. It makes both of your eyes center on the target instead of focusing more on the target, more on the pin, or more on the lens.


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

i just got it in the mail today.
It works like a champ!!!
i have used it on my bow and my Rifle scopes
on my bow shooting spot befor i was swiching back and forth between my dominate eye (left eye) and my aiming eye (right) i made it hard to focus on aiming and not the sight keep moveing aroud 
now its just floating it does not even swich back and forth any more
With my rifle it just works like a dream!!!!!!!!!

thanks TOP!!!!!!!!


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*Love mine*

You gave me one last year down at the Nationals in Louisville. I went home and put it on my target bow and i will not shoot with out it any more. I used to use a piece of tape on my left eye glass to block left eye from seeing the target. 

While at Prestleys shoot in Ill over the weekend i told a nice gal( Stina) I beleive was her name as she was using the tape over her left eye. She is going to get ahold of you and get some for her and some others she knows with the same trouble. Think she told me her dad had a shop and want to sell them there In Wis. I think.. 

Thanks for a nice and easy product to install and use.. AC


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks again for thinking about me and the Blocker. i'll be looking forward to hearing from your friend.


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

TOPBOWARCHERY said:


> Thanks again for thinking about me and the Blocker. i'll be looking forward to hearing from your friend.


PM sent Tim.


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*PM sent*

PM sent. Thnx. Jay and Lisa.


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

*Left eye dominate*

I am left eye dominate but shoot right handed. Will this help me?


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi, it does in alot of cases, but it may take some getting use to. try one, order from www.topbowarchery.com if you don't like it return it for a refund. can't beat that deal.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Me and my wife are both right handed and left eye dominant. This product works great. It get 2 - :thumbs_up


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks for the great response, we only have about 20 free samples left. hope all the Pros got a sample that wanted one.


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

i got my free one and i tried it out today. it works great. better than having the one that clips onto your hat. awesome product


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

Very good! I'm glad you like it, I see your on the Feather visions ProStaff I talked to someone from there at the Indoor nationals in KY. last year with no response maybe you can get one of them to take another look at this product. Thanks Tim.


----------



## Garth (Nov 23, 2009)

well i aint no pro but i do work at a archery store and would be happy to pass it around at our shoots and for customers that have this problem.

understand if its for pro's only.

thanks

Garth


----------



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

*?*

I am not in any "pro" classes. But i go to lots of shoots every year and shoot both 3d and spots. I know lots of pro class shooters however and if you would like to send me one i will gladly let them give it a try because i know a few of them use the clip on blinders. I also am looking into a clip on blinder but this seems much more simple. PM me back with an answer. Thanks


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

PM sent


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

Reps wanted.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

WOW, this has been great we were able to get all of our samples out, we are now out of free samlpes. Thanks for the great interest in the Double Vision blocker, anyone needing one can order at topbowarchery.com Thanks again


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Works like a champ!!!! I can shoot with both eyes open with no problems....


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

That's GREAT news Scott, I now it will add a few more X's to your game. If you know any product reps. or archery shops that would like to carry the Blocker please have them get ahold of me, Thanks again and shoot straight, Tim.


----------



## miheadhunter (Apr 20, 2008)

*would like to try*

id love to try it out thank you 
a whitten 
27261 midway
dearborn heights ,mi 48127


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

Sorry but we are all out of the free samples we've givin out over 100 in about 3 weeks for our promotion. if you would like to order go to www.topbowarchery.com Thanks.


----------

